# ASh Pots



## myingling (Jul 2, 2013)

Theres nothing like a good lookin piece of ASh makes for great soundin call also 

Pot on right I toss in to stabilize copper glass got some nice feathering and spalt going on 

Right one I put the torch to it to give little flamed look copper slate 




http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3979_zps218cc7c4.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3975_zpse436969f.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3969_zps17350fda.jpg


Thanks for lookin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 2, 2013)

a work of art


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet looking calls. Rick


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice job as always, you have this down. Quality work indeed.

Roy


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 2, 2013)

myingling said:


> Theres nothing like a good lookin piece of ASh makes for great soundin call also
> 
> Pot on right I toss in to stabilize copper glass got some nice feathering and spalt going on
> 
> ...



Mike them are some fine looking pots!!! 

You did that ash some justice I really like that spalt in the one call. Do you do your own stabilizing?

Mark


----------



## myingling (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks 


Mark 

Yes that last round of blanks had some spalt and showed its self realy nice when turned,,Nice as always  
Yes been messing around doin my own stabilizing using the system Jon Kennedy sells ,, Been tryin out few different woods to see how they turn out


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice looking callers!


----------

